# What are great MTB Gloves for summer riding?



## seekndestroy (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi,
Looking for my first pair of MTB gloves for summer riding. Looking for any recommendation that are well protected, and breathable?
Thanx in advance


----------



## crfnick56 (Mar 7, 2012)

I absolutely love my HandUp gloves!!!

Handup Gloves


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Royal racing core 

661 Raji 


I have both, and they are great in Las Vegas and also worked great in the humid climate of Korea


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Ive had pretty good luck with the Giro gloves holding up well and not too hot depending on model. I usually find them on sale at Jenson.


----------



## Lochnes (Apr 27, 2016)

Really like the Endura gloves. Pretty ok for a moderate climate spring/summer/autumn, good ventilation, good protection, good grip and smartphone proof. For wet winters i need something else


----------



## YetiBear (Dec 2, 2004)

I vote for the 661 Raji as well.


----------



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)

Any thing Pearl Izumi, Rock solid reliability and design.


----------



## ViperDom (Sep 28, 2016)

U looking for full-finger or cut-off gloves?

I had been searching for a nice lightweight full-finger glove for summer. Most were to thin with minimal protection or thicker ones with protection that felt like they'd be to warm for summer. Then I came across the Giro Zen gloves at my local PerformanceBike. They were exactly what i was looking for. Light weight, medium padding on backside, & breathable. Only disappointment was that they only had Yellow in stock. luckily 2 weeks later when I stopped by they had em in a cool black/grey/orange color scheme. Done.
Later I found out that amazzon keeps them in stock for a good price so I think im gonna order another in a diff color to have one for MTBiking and the other(cleaner) for road/trail rides.


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

I love my Celiums by 100% for the summer...


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I've been really happy with these:

Ace XC Lightweight Glove | Troy Lee Designs®


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a couple pairs of hand ups and several 661 Raji's and I must say I like the Raji's more. The handup gloves don't breath as well as the Raji and the fit isn't as form fitting. Also Rajis are durable, I have a couple pairs they are a few years old and still going strong, can't speak for the Handup gloves long term durability as I've only had them a few months but so far so good. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

661 Raji. Cheap and really well vented.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

I actually go to the local MotoX shop to find gloves. Typically less expensive and a better selection.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

RS VR6 said:


> 661 Raji. Cheap and really well vented.


 I second this. Getting harder to find, though.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Fairbanks007 said:


> I second this. Getting harder to find, though.


You buy them right from the 661 site fyi

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bicycle019 (Jan 23, 2004)

jupiter58 said:


> Any thing Pearl Izumi, Rock solid reliability and design.


2nd this, been using their Divide and Launch gloves this year. Lifetime warranty on all PI items including gloves means I'm not worried about them falling apart, which seems to happen to a lot of the other gloves I've used.


----------



## seekndestroy (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanx guys iam going for the 661 raji. CRC have a sale on these gloves for $14!!!


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

Buy a few pairs and rotate them. This will keep them fresher and allow them to last longer.

I also am a fan of Rajis.


----------



## literally (Apr 14, 2013)

over the years i've been happy with raji, dakine concept, the newer fox attack and the 7 protection transition glove.

keep in mind i hate wearing gloves so these are really unobtrusive imo.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

TLD Ace


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Any suggestions today?
Fullfinger, most breathable and reasonably durable


----------



## mellymtb (Aug 1, 2014)

ka81ua said:


> Any suggestions today?
> Fullfinger, most breathable and reasonably durable


Tasco double digits are plenty cool for me but if you want even lighter, tasco recon. Tasco makes my favorite gloves hands down.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you.
Unfortunately they are not presented in a shop where I will purchase stuff. Any sggestions from https://www.bike24.com/1.php?mid=0;pgc=0;menu=1000,18,56;content=7 please?


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

From the link you posted, I've had good luck with SixSixOne, Troy Lee Designs, and Poc Gloves.


----------

